# Vivarium Glass Runners



## cleric9181 (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey there folks, I'm from the States and during my diy viv project i realized that glass runners are VERY HARD TO FIND. The places I have been to:

Ace Hardware
Lowes
Menards
Cooks Glass Company (only size they had was 2 inches deep) 
Meijer
Hobby Lobby

I asked several people, showed them pics and they were all at a loss. SO instead of trying to get a hold of loubilou? and coordinate shipping I found another source. First thing ya gotta know is what size glass you are going to use. I am planning on using 4 or 6 mm. The runners usually state what size of panel you are going to use. In my case the closest measurement was "1/4" Panels" which equal to about 5.6mm. I did finally find a vendor online that sells glass hardware, C.R. Lawrence. I checked their site and they wanted 36 USD for the top and bottom set that only come in 12' Also, they wanted to charge an additional 12 USD for shipping. I figured i could find it somewhere else so I looked for weeks. Everyone was around the same price. So i went back to a source i found on the net a while back selling "cheap looking" plastic kits. I broke down and ordered. The price was only 9.99 usd. Can't beat that anywhere. I am hoping to be able to fit 6mm glass since it is plastic but we will see. Haven't got my product yet so I'll repost and let you guys know what I thought of it. Source:












Plastic sliding door track & guide for sliding glass - eBay (item 230371043908 end time Nov-23-09 08:45:19 PST)


----------



## BOAndy (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

Have a look on EBAY mate, theres always some there, different sizes, colours etc: victory:


----------



## cleric9181 (Oct 7, 2009)

Just got this pm shortly after this post. Pretty cool one site for you UK guys out there as he isn't on the other side of the world and all that lol. Prices are pretty good too! 




Jewels Of The Jungle said:


> cleric9181 said:
> 
> 
> > Jewels Of The Jungle said:
> ...


----------

